# Can someone help me with a home audio HDMI cable problem?!?



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Okay, this baffles me....

I currently have a PS3 and a Cox Cable HDMI/DVR Box connected to my Onkyo Receiver via HDMI cables. The Receiver is connected to my Mitsubishi TV that can output in 1080P. My current cables are Walmart $10 cables. All 3 of them. Everything works perfect.

I just bought the VizionWare HDMI cables from dman her on DIYMA. When I hook 1 of the cables from the receiver to the TV, the cable box works but my PS3 is having problems. If I start a movie with the PS3 and then change to the new cable, I can see the movie just fine. However, when the PS3 is in the Main Menu, I can't see a thing on the screen. So, the cable works as long as the PS3 is playing video, but not the main menu.

Does anyone know how to fix this (other than not use the nice cables)???

FWIW, the expensive cables work great on my DVD player connected to my TV in my bedroom......just thought if they were better, I'd have them where we have the bluray.

Thanks!


----------



## pickup1 (May 6, 2008)

using the power supply?got them facing the correct direction,i think those are directional...


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

What you need to do, is go to PS3 settings and change the resolution output on the unit, I don't think the cable has anything to do with showing the menu. The only way to see if the cable works correctly is by connecting your PS3 to tv directly and see what happens, I know its a pain in the ass! but something to see if it works. 

Since you want your HU to control the signal to a tv and sound, there might be a setting on the unit its self that you may need to change, I would go with the quick trouble shoot first before going crazy.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I'll give that a shot in the morning, going direct to the TV....I had limited time today. Thanks!

BTW, I did plug it in and had it facing correct, but again, only doesn't work on the PS3 menu screen. Weird!


----------



## TOS (May 27, 2007)

HDCP version compliance of the cable. maybe?


----------



## Frosteh (Aug 30, 2011)

TOS said:


> HDCP version compliance of the cable. maybe?


This is what I'm thinking. Though that wouldn't make sense since I don't think the menu of the PS3 requires HDCP.


----------



## TOS (May 27, 2007)

Frosteh said:


> This is what I'm thinking. Though that wouldn't make sense since I don't think the menu of the PS3 requires HDCP.


Very true.


----------

